# Big green egg ( christmas specials )



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought that I would offer some Christmas specials on the Big Green Eggs. 

*Large Big Green Egg with roll around stand - $575.00 - $525 with out stand - 1 each available. (SOLD)*

Medium Big Green Egg with roll around stand - $480.00 - $420 with out stand - 3 each available.

Small Big Green Egg with roll around stand - $400.00 - $345.00 with out stand - 3 each available.

I do have all the other accessories that go along with the eggs. If you know someone who was wanting an egg, let them know. These prices are while they last. I am getting ready to redo my store display and thought that I would offer some good deals to the fishing forum members. I will be getting more eggs in, and will have some more good deals, but the new deals may not be as good as these.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------

